# معجزات البابا كيرلس......5



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2009)

*البابا كيرلس و الشهيد مار جرجس +العالم

 والأستاذ/ ميلاد واصف في كتابه "مار جرجس الروماني" (طبعة أولى سنة 1966) المطبوع بالإسكندرية أورد معجزتين للبابا كيرلس والشهيد ما جرجس.مار جرجس يفتح كنائسه لغبطة البطريرك (كنيسة مار جرجس بالمكس)إن غبطة البطريرك المعظم الأنبا كيرلس السادس قديس يحسن التفاهم مع القديسين بالصوم والصلاة. فيقضون له الحاجات بشفاعتهم المستجابة لدى عرش النعمة. إنه يحدث الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس بدالة المحبة، فيصغي القديس إلى حديثه.لقد أراد مرة زيارة كنيسة مار جرجس بناحية المكس بالإسكندرية. كان ذلك في الساعة السابعة مساء. وكان الفصل شتاء. وأنطلق "عم عزمي" السائق بعربته إلى المكس ولكن ما بال الضاحية سادها الظلام. لقد انقطع عنها التيار الكهربائي. ها هو هذا غبطة البطريرك يقف امام باب الكنيسة، وبجواره "الفراش" الذي يسرع لأستدعاء الكاهن ولا يبعد منزله عن الكنيسة إلا بمقدار خطوات. ولكنه يعود بخفي حزين، لأن الراعي لم يكن وقتئذ بمنزله. ويصلي غبطة البطريرك ويناجي مار جرجس في عتاب رقيق بقوله: "بقى نيجي ليك مخصوص يا مار جرجس وتقطع عنا نورك" وبإيمان يأمر الفراش بتحريك الزر الكهربائي.فتتلألأ الأنوار في الكنيسة التي تبدو كالشمس في رابعة النهار. ويرفع سيدنا البخور ويعمل تمجيداً للبطل وما يكاد ينتهي من صلاته ويغادر الكنيسة حتى يسود الظلام الضاحية من جديد.. !!!!مار جرجس يفتح كنائسه لغبطة البطريرك (كنيسة مار جرجس بمحرم بك) في تمام الساعة السابعة من صباح يوم خميس من أيام صوم الميلاد المجيد عام 1964 ذهب قداسة البطريرك إلى كنيسة مار جرجس والأنبا انطونيوس بمحرم بك بالإسكندرية. كان الباب الخارجي مغلقاً وقد التف حوله جنزير حديدى محكم بقفل كبير، كان فرش الكنيسة لم يفتح الباب بعد.وبالطريقة الحبيبة التي يخاطب بها صديق صديقاً عزيزاً كريماً، كان يتحدث البابا كيرلس إلى القديس مار جرجس. ثم قال لمن حوله "مش معقول نيجي نعمل قداس لمار جرجس ونلاقي الباب مقفول ....." وأمر البابا القمص يعقوب البراموسي (الأنبا لوكاس – أسقف كرسي منفلوط حالياً) بأن يدفع الباب الحديدي بشدة فأطاعه على الفور بأن دفع الباب بقبضتي يديه .. وبكل قوته ... ياللمعجزة لقد سقطت السلسلة الحديدية على الأرض وكأنها نشرت بمنشار حاد.. وقام "الفراش" من نومه على أصوات الضجة فذهل عندما رأى غبطة البطريرك ووكيل البطريركية وتلميذ البابا والسائق و... ولم يكلف نفسه عناء فتح الب�!�بالخارجي، فقد وجده مفتوحاً.. ومفتاح القفل في جيبه .. !!! وبدأ القداس الإلهي .... وبدأ الناس يتقاطرون إلى الكنيسة فقد ترامت إلى أذانهم أصداء هذه المعجزة   العالم

***********************
 عندك إيمان +كان شبعان عندك إيمان  

 الاسم : إيمان سعد ميخائيل .......17 شارع محمد عبد السلام سيدي بشر بحري إسكندرية تقول :أنا من محبات البابا كيرلس ولي معه اختبارات كثيرة وأذكر منها بعض هذه المواقف الرائعة ...أن مجيء إلي هذه الدنيا أصلا كان معجزة من معجزات البابا العظيم الأنبا كيرلس السادس لأن والدي يرحمهم الله كأن ليس لهما نسل وتأخرا في الإنجاب فذهبا إلي البابا كيرلس الذي صلي لهما صلاة طويلة ثم قال لوالدي عندك إيمان بعد عام ... وخرج والدي وله ثقة كبيرة جدا في كلام البابا كيرلس السادس ...وفعلا بعد مرور عام أمي أنجبتني ودعاني والدي باسم ( إيمان ) تصديقا لكلام رجل الله ... ( عندك إيمان ) ...وأنه معجزات البابا كيرلس كثيرة معنا وكل يوم ...   كان شبعان

*****************

أترفع الجزاء والخصم + قلبى بيبكى أترفع الجزاء والخصم  

 أن زوجي يعمل موظفا في الجامعة وكان في عهدته عدة أجهزه كمبيوتر وآلة تصوير وآلة طباعة خاصة بالكمبيوتر وتم نقله إلي مكان أخر في الجامعة وسلم هذه الأجهزة إلي إنسان أخر ولم يتنازل له رسميا عن العهدة ...وأثناء الجرد كان لابد أن يسدد ثمنها ... بالإضافة إلي عقاب إداري أخر يجعله يتأخر في الترقية وحزن زوجي حزنا شديدا فقلت له تشفع بالبابا كيرلس وأنذر له نذر في ديره وفعلا بدأ زوجي يطلب ويتشفع بالبابا كيرلس وإذ بالموضوع ينتهي نهاية طبيعية جدا ...ويرفع الجزاء علي خير دون أي جزاء إداري وبدون خصم ... ونحن نسبح الله وعملنا تمجيد للبابا كيرلس وأشعلنا له شموع ولم يتم خصم أي شيء من المرتب وذهبنا إلي دير مارمينا و وفينا النذر ونحن نهتف ونقول .... بركتك يا بابا كيرلس ....    قلبى بيبكى

*****************

كنت فين امبارح الساعة 6 مساءا ؟+تايب على طول كنت فين امبارح الساعة 6 مساءا ؟   


صاحب هذا الموضوع شاب في الثانوية العامة واوشك علي دخول الامتحان ... سمع ان البابا كيرلس يصلي من اجل الممتحنين ويفتح لهم الكتب عسي ان تاتي اسئلة في تلك الصفحات وبعد ظهر احد الايام اخذ بعض الكتب وذهب يجري الي المرقسية بالازبكية . ودخل الي صالون البابا الذي يستقبل فية ضيوفه ووقف في الصف ينتظر دوره ... وفيما جاء الدور عليه رفع قداسة البابا يده وضربة با لقلم علي وجهه وهو يقول له: عندك امتحانات وكنت فين امبارح الساعة 6 مساءا .. فخجل الشاب وأحمر وجهه ولم يرفع وجهه الي قداسة البابا اذ كان في نفس الموعد الذي حدده البابا ( كان في السينما مع اصدقاء له ) مع ان الامتحانات علي الابواب ... ولكن كيف عرف البابا الموعد ؟ كيف حدد الساعة ؟ ان هذة دلائل علي عمل النعمة بالروح القدس في رجل الله البابا القديس .............    تايب على طول

********************

 الحفاظ علي مقتنيات الدير +اه من خوفى الحفاظ علي مقتنيات الدير  

السيد / مجدي صدقي أقلاديوس أسكندريةأنا الآن مقيم في ايطاليا وعملي في ميلانو، وقد اقتنيت كتب معجزات البابا كيرلس لتكون هي الرفيق لنا بجانب الكتاب المقدس نداوم علي قراءتها أنا وزوجتي لتكون سندا لنا في بــــــلاد الغربة . أذكر قصة رواها لي أبي (وهو من الذين تشرفوا بالقيام بأعمال كهربائية في دير مارمينا بمريوط في بداية إنشائه) حيث قال: في يوم وصلت إلي الدير عربة نقل محملة بمواد بناء ، ونزل سائق العربة وترك عمال الدير يفرغوا الحمولة وأخذ يتجول داخل الدير وكلما وجد شيئا يضعه في العربة ، وبعد أن انتهي العمال من تفريغ العربة ، استعد السائق لمغادرة الدير ولكن لم تتحرك السيارة من مكانها . أخذ عمال الدير والرهبان في مساعدة السائق في الكشف عن هذا العطل ولكن دون جدوي . تصادف في ذلك اليوم وجود قداسة البابا كيرلس في قلايته بالدير فذهب إليه أحد الرهبان ليخبره بما حدث ، فقال قداسته للراهب : "ينزل من العربية كل حاجة أخذها من الدير بدون إذن والعربية بعد كده هتمشي علي طول" .. وقد تحقق فعلا بمجرد أن أفرغ السائق سيارته ، دارت السيارة فورا وخرج الرجل من الدير . وكان هذا درسا من قداسة البابا كيرلس لكل شخص يحاول أن يأخذ أي شيئا من الدير حتي لو كانت ذات قيمة بسيطة جدا بدون إذن أحد تحت مسميات بركة من الدير .     اه من خوفى

*****************

 وظيفة جديدة +اوقات بنسى وظيفة جديدة  

والرب لي نصيب وهو راعي فلا يعوزني شيء الاسم ميلاد . ع . م ...... من ...... قنا .....يقول : كنت أبحث عن عمل مناسب بعد أن تم فصلي من أحدي الشركات التجأت إلي المعارف والأحباء والوسائط ولكن دون جدوى وعشت بهذا الحال عدة شهورإلي أنه ذات ليلة وقفت في عتاب شديد مع البابا كيرلس وأنا أقول له هل يرضيك أعيش عاطل بلا عمل أعيش بلا هدف أنام وأقوم وأنام بلا هدف أنت تعرف يا سيدنا ضيقة النفس ونمت واستيقظت فوجدت أمامي راهب أعرفه منذ فترة فقال مالك مشغول فقلت له الموضوع فأعطاني خطاب لأحد المعارف وهو مدير عام وفعلا ذهبت إليه فقال لي سنختبرك لمدة آسبوع وبعد آسبوع يتم تعينك وفعلا أجريت الاختبار وأنا الآن أكتب هذا الخطاب من عملي الجديد أقصد الوظيفة الجديدة التي كنت أحلم بها وأكثر مما كنت أتخيل.   

******************​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 فبراير 2009)

جميل جدا جدا يا روكا 

مجهود اكثر من رااااااااااااااائع 

بركه صلوات البابا كيرلس فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميــــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على المعجزات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 فبراير 2009)

روكا

راااااااااائع  جدا  

شكرااااااااا جزيلا لمجهودك

ربنا يباركك

شلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جميل جدا جدا يا روكا
> 
> مجهود اكثر من رااااااااااااااائع
> 
> ...



*امين

اسعدني مرورك يا كوكو

نورت الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> روكا
> 
> راااااااااائع  جدا
> 
> ...



*مرسيه لمرورك يا كليمو

شرفتني ونورتني 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

